# LCB Miami



## tomas leon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello All,
I was just wondering if anyone has attended or heard anything good or bad about LCB Miami? I really apreciate everyone's input on this matter


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

look at all the lcb topics in the culinary school section. there was one just alittle bit ago, youll find your anwsers there.


----------



## tomas leon (Feb 13, 2008)

I have yet to see one that is Miami specific


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

from what i understand all lcb(in the US) schools teach the same ciriculum, and there pretty much all the same weither in Miami, Pittsburgh, or whereever there all just about the same.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Agree... one of the things they actually told me was that I could move from school to school and still stay on the same pace curriculum wise.

Im sure each has their pros and cons, but overall they can't be all that different.


----------



## tomas leon (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for your help


----------

